# Subway: You can't make this shit up!



## ctr10 (Feb 10, 2014)

WATCH WHAT YOU PUT IN YOUR BODY!!

The bread at Subway, said to be baked fresh, in-house each day, is made with a chemical that is also used to make yoga mats and rubber shoe soles. Well-known food blogger, Vani Hari says it is time to shine a light on the truth, and her work, along with 58,000 supporters, have forced a change: Subway has promised to remove the chemical called azodicarbonamide from its bread.


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have eaten so much subway I probably have part of a yoga mat in my gut


----------



## The Spaniard (Feb 10, 2014)

Is too late now!


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 10, 2014)

The principal use of azodicarbonamide is in the production of foamed plastics as an additive. The thermal decomposition of azodicarbonamide results in the evolution of nitrogen, carbon monoxide, carbon dioxide, and ammonia gases, which are trapped in the polymer as bubbles to form a foamed article.
Azodicarbonamide as used in plastics, synthetic leather and other uses can be pure or modified. This is important because modification affects the reaction temperatures. Pure azodicarbonamide generally reacts around 200 ?C. In the plastic, leather and other industries, modified azodicarbonamide (average decomposition temperature 170 ?C) contains additives that accelerate the reaction or react at lower temperatures.
Azodicarbonamide as a blowing agent in plastics has been banned in Europe since August 2005 for the manufacture of plastic articles that are intended to come into direct contact with food.  Yummy.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 10, 2014)

I gave up subway for lent in 1998...


----------



## sneedham (Feb 10, 2014)

I am naturally gifted at YOGA? Or so I thought.....hhmm


----------



## flood (Feb 13, 2014)

chYeaaaah  and yoga mats might shoot out my butt...


----------



## Ryano (Feb 13, 2014)

Dam I gaurantee i have a yoga mat inside me. This is amazing


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 13, 2014)

And how exactly is that even good for human consumption!

I guess anything you buy to eat that's $5.00 and is a foot long has gotta be crap ladened. 

That's probably not even real lettuce.


----------



## drksanctuary (Feb 13, 2014)

Given how weird the chicken is, I'm not surprised. It's like the mcrib of subs.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 13, 2014)

nan makes me sad now...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryano (Feb 14, 2014)

The big Philly was awesome though.. I'll take a big philly .... Hold the gym mat plz


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 14, 2014)

That's why I only eat mcdonalds


----------



## Warriorblaze (Feb 14, 2014)

D-Lats said:


> That's why I only eat mcdonalds



It's what olympic athletes eat!


Warrior


----------



## Roy1027 (Feb 14, 2014)

I gave up subway years ago.. Used to be one of my favs


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 23, 2014)

ctr10 said:


> WATCH WHAT YOU PUT IN YOUR BODY!!
> 
> The bread at Subway, said to be baked fresh, in-house each day, is made with a chemical that is also used to make yoga mats and rubber shoe soles. Well-known food blogger, Vani Hari says it is time to shine a light on the truth, and her work, along with 58,000 supporters, have forced a change: Subway has promised to remove the chemical called azodicarbonamide from its bread.


so why is it added, does it make the bread stronger, tastey, cook quicker, a preservative? Do other companies add this to their breads?


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 23, 2014)

did some quick google searching and came up with this

The smell and the lack of space in JDH isn?t all that?s causing  complaints about Subway. Recently, uproar has caused Subway to announce  they will remove a chemical from their bread that is also found in yoga  mats and shoe soles. In bread, it is used as a flour-bleaching agent and  to make the dough easier to work with. Already banned in Europe,  azodicarbonamide is being phased out in North America.


*-- McDonald's uses the chemical* in its bakery-style buns, English muffins, Big Mac bun and also in its sesame seed buns.

*-- Chick-fil-A is also a user*,  putting the chemical in its chargrilled chicken sandwich, chargrilled  chicken club sandwich and its chicken salad sandwich. (For the record,  the Food Babe had a hand in convincing this company to transit away from  antibiotics in their chicken meat within five years.)

*-- Not to be outdone*, Burger King includes azodicarbonamide  in a host of its foods: the artisan-style bun, English muffins, French  toast sticks, croissants, sesame seed buns and home-style Caesar  croutons.

*-- Dunkin Donuts* puts the chemical in its  croissants, Texas toast and Danishes. However, the company may have had a  change of heart. A company official told CNBC  recently: "We are evaluating the use of the ingredient as a dough  conditioner in our products and currently discussing the matter with our  suppliers."

*-- The little red-haired Wendy's girl* may be cute, but the company nonetheless uses the chemical in their premium toasted buns, bagels, Panini bread and sandwich buns.

*-- Roast beef chain Arby's*  is guilty as well, including azodicarbonamide in its sesame seed buns,  onion bread, harvest wheat and honey wheat breads, French toast sticks  and croissants.

*-- More leaps out at you* at Jack in the  Box than an odd-looking clown character. This chain uses the chemical in  its regular buns, jumbo buns, bakery-style buns and grilled sourdough  bread.

*-- Carl's Jr. includes the chemical* in its French Toast Dips, honey wheat bread, sourdough bread and its plain and sesame seed buns.

*-- Following in the footsteps*  of the other restaurant chains, Hardee's buns also include the  chemical. Specifically, it is an ingredient in the chain's sourdough  bread, hot dog buns, wheat buns, croissants and seeded buns.

*-- Last but not least, if Harold and Kumar*  had only realized that White Castle buns -- along with the chain's  French Toast Sticks, Cloverhill Cheese Danish, Cloverhill Big Texas  Cinnamon Danish and Awrey Grande Cinnamon Swirl -- also contain the  chemical.
Learn more:  http://www.naturalnews.com/043977_a..._chemical_restaurant_bread.html#ixzz2uB0zdXsH
​


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 23, 2014)

That explains why I've been shitting yoga mats...


----------

